# Surprise!!!



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, we didn't think that Hoss (my deceased buck in my signature) bred Charcoal this year. But at 4:30 this afternoon, we were blessed with a big beautiful baby :kidblue:

Haven't named him yet. We aren't even sure what we are doing with him, thankfully we have a few weeks to decide!














































He was stretching lol

Name suggestions?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my goodness! What a wonderful surprise :stars: 

First name that came to mind when I saw him was Midnight....I love black goaties and even with the ones I have I don't think I've ever seen one so black!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Gorgeous :drool: A huge congratulations!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow!!! He's beautiful! What a great surprise!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Beautiful!  Congrats!!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

What a beautiful little boy. And what a surprise. The first name that came to mind was Ciar it means dark in Gaelic.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

What a beautiful boy! Congratulations!


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

he is so handsome congrats


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow ~ he is beautiful! I like Xymenah's suggestion, the name Ciar. Not sure how to prononuce that but the spelling is exotic.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

He's beautiful! And how great to have a baby Hoss after losing your buck...
Congrats!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG he is precious! Congrats on such an adorable little boy!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Congrats!! :stars: 

Hmmmm.......What about Shadow? Or maybe Black Magic? You could call him Magic for short!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

:drool: He is GORGEOUS! Wow! Mmm... Ebony? I like Black Magic too! Shadowfax? If you feel like giving him a LOTR name you could name him Sauron.  In that last picture he looks exactly like a Shnauzer puppy!  You could call him Shnauzer!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

He's so cute! Don't you just "love" surprises? haha  

For names, hmmmm
I'm hearing Dastan!!
Or Coal, which you could spell Cole lol
SÚILEABHÁN means "little dark eyes" but your guess is as good as mine to guess how to say it lol
Mauro means dark skinned,
Koli means "dark" or "coal"

Those are what I have for now


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

He is so beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

He's gorgeous! First thing that popped into my head when I saw him was "Cole." I see DavyHollow suggested that name, too. It sure suits him!


----------



## vrgelinas (Apr 13, 2012)

He's beautiful! In a few years when my fiancee and I start our own herd, I'll want a magnificent buck like that!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Utterly Blessed Farm said:


> Wow ~ he is beautiful! I like Xymenah's suggestion, the name Ciar. Not sure how to prononuce that but the spelling is exotic.


Ciar can be pronounce both See-Arr or Key-Ar.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

OMG :shocked: Love him  I would call him Handsome Devil


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice...


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you everyone! Still haven't named him yet. He sleeps a lot, so it is hard to see what his personality is lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sleeps a lot...is he OK?


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

ya, most of my babies start out pretty lazy. he was jumping around a lot this morning.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

He is Gorgeous. You could name him George.


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Almost Sunshine - of course I like "different" names


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

What at beautiful little boy!!! :hi5:


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

thank you everyone for the suggestions. We went with Cimarron Jack. We went with nfr bucking horse names this year.

We have: Pinball Wizard, Raggedy Ann, Magic Wars, Broadway, Dusty Dan, Cimarron Jack, and our big buck is Gus lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> ya, most of my babies start out pretty lazy. he was jumping around a lot this morning.


 That is good to hear... :wink:


----------

